# First Tournament in 2 Years



## Azulx (Mar 10, 2018)

Today I competed in my first tournament since 2016. Here it is, hope you enjoy! I'm welcoming any feedback, comments, suggestions, etc. Thank you.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for taking the time to watch my video!


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

Not bad overall - a few areas to work on imo (even though I'm not qualified to judge)


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> Not bad overall - a few areas to work on imo (even though I'm not qualified to judge)


What areas did you see?


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

Azulx said:


> What areas did you see?



Take this for what it's worth (coming from a 4th kup )

A lot of the transition movements seem a bit 'off' - not bad, just not 'smooth'. On reviewing, much of that looks like it's attributable to the mats (and I'm much more used to seeing it with a definite sine wave - your 'progression' video had this too).

Foot position on the kicks - pressing and side piercing a bit flat (not enough emphasis on footsword) and snap kick looked more tippytoe than ball. All of that could be viewing the video on a phone...

There's lots of little tiny things I could possibly nitpick if I went through move by move - that's what I do to myself with my pattern practice and it's what I ask when people watch me - but is that actually what you want?

I'm not detracting from what is in essence a pretty solid performance though.


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> Take this for what it's worth (coming from a 4th kup )
> 
> A lot of the transition movements seem a bit 'off' - not bad, just not 'smooth'. On reviewing, much of that looks like it's attributable to the mats (and I'm much more used to seeing it with a definite sine wave - your 'progression' video had this too).
> 
> ...



Please by all means be as nitpicky as you please. I always want to improve in anything I do martial arts related. Sidenote: I don't use sinewave.


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Please by all means be as nitpicky as you please. I always want to improve in anything I do martial arts related. Sidenote: I don't use sinewave.



Later on I'll sit down and go through properly then. At some point I'll see about getting me on video and everyone can return the favour 

I can pretty much guarantee that some of what I say will be 'wrong' from your teaching - you not using sine wave for instance will make a big difference to the movement. I'm in no way saying I'm perfect btw, so everything will be subject to my personal interpretation... Basically, anything I say could at most be taken as a possible suggestion that you'll want to verify (and maybe discard completely).


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

@chrispillertkd @Earl Weiss any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

So what place did you come?


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> So what place did you come?


They only placed the top 3. So 4th technically.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Azulx said:


> They only placed the top 3. So 4th technically.


Cool did you do any fighting?


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Cool did you do any fighting?



I did not


----------



## Buka (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice job, bro. 9.2


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

Ok, so I took another few looks - and I looked at some of you other videos...

I think the only thing I can legitimately add is that your kick height is too low (for me). For me, low section is thigh-belt (excluding things like pressing kick or sweeps), mid section is around solar plexus and high section is head.

Everything else (hand positions, timing, excessive bend in front leg) I'll put to us using different systems...

Oh, except those mats - shame on those mats. Almost getting your foot caught is simply inexcusable


----------



## Azulx (Mar 11, 2018)

pdg said:


> Everything else (hand positions, timing, excessive bend in front leg) I'll put to us using different systems...



Are you an ITF practitioner? if so I do want to know what the hand position and timing differences between us are. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## pdg (Mar 11, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Are you an ITF practitioner? if so I do want to know what the hand position and timing differences between us are. Thanks for commenting!



Yes, I'm ITF - but I'd classify myself firmly in the beginner category (I've only been practicing for 2 years). Which are you?

These aren't criticisms as such - take them more as observations on different interpretations 

Patterns are kind of my 'thing' (after theory), and other interpretations I find really interesting.

From what I've seen, your hand positions are much closer to shotokan (particularly twin knifehand in your Yul-Gok for instance, your top hand is further forward, your front forearm is more vertical and closer to your face).

Other movements are like shotokan kata examples that I've seen as well - likely much down to no sine wave.

For timing, it's emphasised that everything finishes at once - using stepping forward into a hooking block as an example, the hand reaches target at the same instant your foot hits the ground into stance. With yours, it looks more like step, stance, hand. This is more obvious on your slow motion techniques.


----------



## Azulx (Mar 12, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yes, I'm ITF - but I'd classify myself firmly in the beginner category (I've only been practicing for 2 years). Which are you?
> 
> These aren't criticisms as such - take them more as observations on different interpretations
> 
> ...



So my instructor taught 'American Tae Kwon Do". I also practice Shotokan Karate so I can see why my forms look like they have Shotokan-like movements in them. Having everything execute at once is something I have been working on , and continue to practice. I use to struggle with it much more.


----------



## pdg (Mar 12, 2018)

Getting the timing right is something that _sounds_ easy...

I had a quick go earlier doing chon-ji without any sine wave at all - it felt alien (had to force it) and it really threw my timing way off. I felt like I could get it right with some more thought and effort. Probably.

If you're interested, have a look on youtube for Jaroslaw Suska as an example of what I'm trying to aim for.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Today I competed in my first tournament since 2016. Here it is, hope you enjoy! I'm welcoming any feedback, comments, suggestions, etc. Thank you.


I have sparring on the brain.  I click the video and noticed that it wasn't sparring, then I reminded myself, that you didn't say it was sparring. lol.  

Looks good to me. There were some areas where the power wasn't connecting with the movement, but that's something that takes time.  It's not a quick fix. keep practicing and you'll naturally make the corrections.  It's only natural that we have an easier time connecting power to some techniques and not to others.   I'm not TKD so I wouldn't know if you had bigger issues than that.  The only thing I can generally speak on is where there is a disconnect in power, which is usually because body movement and strikes aren't in sync.

You'll know when you got it, because it will feel better than what you are doing.  You'll feel that you can strike hard without trying to strike hard.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Mar 13, 2018)

Azulx said:


> @chrispillertkd @Earl Weiss any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Since I do not know how you were taught it's tough to comment. An issue I have with those who do not follow General Choi's specs is hands and feet not finisihing at the same time. But again, I do not know if they were taught this. From ab overall perspective your hands often finish after your feet are done moving.  I also don't know if you wer taught various moves like slides etc. 
The closer you could come to copying these motions the better I would like it.


----------

